# Surgeons with more annual thyroid removals have lower risk for complication



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2016/03/14/Surgeons-with-more-annual-thyroid-removals-have-lower-risk-for-complication/9381457985891/?spt=slh&or=14

This article supports the advice we often give here to find a very experienced surgeon.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for this. Someone I know has seriously considered the small hospital near us. The surgeon does about 15 a year.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I actually came across this article (or information about this recently). What may be particularly important, and I don't remember if it was with this information or during the same research session that folks with Hashis have more post op complications. It behooves us to get a well-practiced surgeon.


----------

